# Wireless : Dell WLAN 1397 (802.11 b/g) 1/2 MiniCard - K

## CoderMan

Hi. I recently bought a Dell Mini 10v, wiped Ubuntu, and install Gentoo. Now I need to get wireless working. I know it has this wireless card:

Wireless : Dell WLAN 1397 (802.11 b/g) 1/2 MiniCard - K

I looked at linuxwireless.org for information about the drivers, but I did not see that brand. Does anyone know what drivers I should use for that? I checked the Dell support website but I only found drivers for Windoze.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -n

# lsusb

```

----------

## pilla

Worst case scenario, there is no native driver for it on Linux and then you should try ndiswrapper.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, that can hurt pretty bad.

----------

## CoderMan

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # lspci -n
> ...

 

Here is lspci -n:

```
adler choward # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:27d4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c4 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 02)

03:00.0 0280: 14e4:4315 (rev 01)

04:00.0 0200: 10ec:8136 (rev 02)

```

But just lspci command seemed more informative:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

```

And lsusb:

```
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 064e:a129 Suyin Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, you are lucky, you have a broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g, so you need to use the broadcom-sta driver I think.

Pappy_Mcfae can help you with that  :Razz: 

----------

## CoderMan

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, you are lucky, you have a broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g, so you need to use the broadcom-sta driver I think.
> 
> Pappy_Mcfae can help you with that 

 

Merci. I found the broadcom-sta drivers for Linux online. However, I couldn't get them working. The driver installation instructions indicate that I am supposed to deactivate and blacklist several modules, include one that is apparently running my USB controller. I installed anyway, but my network manager still couldn't recognize the device.

According to the Gentoo wiki, my wireless card does not work with the b43 driver either, so I think I'm just going to give up and get a different wireless card or other device.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I wrote that Wiki with Pappy_Mcfae : http://gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/600-Wifi-S%C3%A9curit%C3%A9:Configuration_pilote_Broadcom-sta

It's the one that you need.

----------

## CoderMan

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, I wrote that Wiki with Pappy_Mcfae : http://gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/600-Wifi-S%C3%A9curit%C3%A9:Configuration_pilote_Broadcom-sta
> 
> It's the one that you need.

 

Merci beaucoup! From now on I'm going to have to google in French instead of English.

Question, however: what is the proper way to disable modules under Gentoo? Emerge warnings say:

```

>>> Recording net-wireless/broadcom-sta in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r1:

 *   CONFIG_B43:    should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_SSB:    should not be set. But it is.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

```

And your tutorial also says these should be disabled, but not how to disable them. (Unless I missed that part.) I remember when trying to do this with the drivers from the Broadcom website that it just wanted me to add them to the module blacklist file, but I was kind of afraid to since apparently the ssb module was actually being used for something.[/code]

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to disable it by doing that :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

```

Now find the module that you need to remove and then recompile your kernel.

Are you ok with that procedure or you need more info ?

----------

## CoderMan

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, you need to disable it by doing that :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

Do I really have to recompile the whole kernel because of two modules?

----------

## CoderMan

I'm a little uncertain how to proceed, because apparrently I can't just "deselect" ssb support in the module, because a ton of other stuff also sets CONFIG_SSB, like Ethernet support. I can deselect the Broadcom modules, but when I try to deselect the ssb support it won't let me.

----------

## d2_racing

You need to remove the broadcom support inside your kernel, because you will use the package broadcom-sta driver instead.

----------

## GlasGhost

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, you need to disable it by doing that :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

In the menuconfig I'm having trouble finding:

CONFIG_B43

CONFIG_SSB

CONFIG_MAC80211

Could someone please post a more clear location of where to find them in the menu similar to this snippet I found in another post:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Or you can run genkernel --menuconfig all and change the compression mode to gzip.
> 
> General setup  --->
> ...

 

----------

## GlasGhost

 *GlasGhost wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Hi, you need to disable it by doing that :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

SOLUTION:

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> config_ssb is "Sonics Silicon Backplane" 
> 
> note that if you go into menuconfig, hit the /forward slash, you can search for "CONFIG_SSB" and it'll tell you how to get there.

 

----------

